# Fimo clay



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

As posted earlier, I am waiting to get some dark maple flooring off cuts from my son to make wooden scales. In a bid to widen my general knowledge of slingshot mods in general, I wondered what members opinions were on using Fimo Classic oven setting clay for profile handle shaping for a Dankung Jungle Hunter. For e g, would the 56g pack be enough or would I need to buy the 350g pack. I know nothing about this material and any advice would be most welcome. Thanks

Edit : pictures would be great


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

I use Fimo a lot and really like it. I don't think there's any simpler way to get a nice molded to your hand grip made. You can mix colors together to get interesting patterns, etc. To be on the safe side I would get two of the small packages to do a grip. But that depends on how fat you want the grip to be.

Chris

PS. I think someone on youtube had a video of making grips from Fimo, but I can't remember which video I saw it in.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

here ya go fimo


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Chris. " I don't think there's any simpler way to get a nice molded to your hand grip made " That's my take on this as well. I intend to use the maple grips for appearances on the Dankung, but fancied using the Fimo stuff to grip bent steel rod shapes that I have in mind. Appreciate the advice re 2 pack quantities needed. I tried searching Youtube for this specific subject but probably entered the wrong seach thread.

Gordon


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Crossed postings Sniper lol. Thank you very much for the link friend









slingshot_sniper said:


> here ya go fimo


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

enddays said:


> here ya go fimo


[/quote]

No probs you're welcome I'm a search engine sniper too


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

builderofstuff said:


> I use Fimo a lot and really like it. I don't think there's any simpler way to get a nice molded to your hand grip made. You can mix colors together to get interesting patterns, etc. To be on the safe side I would get two of the small packages to do a grip. But that depends on how fat you want the grip to be.
> 
> Chris
> 
> PS. I think someone on youtube had a video of making grips from Fimo, but I can't remember which video I saw it in.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Post deleted


----------

